# Experian Uk credit check from Ireland



## mel.b (25 Feb 2011)

I applied recently on line for a Tesco ireland visa card as i want to purchase tickets to the olympics in london next hear and you have to a visa card to do so (i only have mastercard). I hadn't heard anything so i rang tesco tonight and they said it had been declined on the credit check with experian uk. On the experian website you can only get a credit report if you live on the uk...it doesn't work if you use a uk postcode (i tried!) i rang experian uk and rhey gave me a dublin number, but when i rang dublin they just put me through to the uk office. Has anyone living received a credit report/check from experien uk? I find it strange as i have never lived in the uk, but maybe that is why it failed the credit check, but why would they run a uk check anyway?


----------



## DublinTexas (25 Feb 2011)

mel.b said:


> I applied recently on line for a Tesco ireland visa card as i want to purchase tickets to the olympics in london next hear and you have to a visa card to do so (i only have mastercard). I hadn't heard anything so i rang tesco tonight and they said it had been declined on the credit check with experian uk. On the experian website you can only get a credit report if you live on the uk...it doesn't work if you use a uk postcode (i tried!) i rang experian uk and rhey gave me a dublin number, but when i rang dublin they just put me through to the uk office. Has anyone living received a credit report/check from experien uk? I find it strange as i have never lived in the uk, but maybe that is why it failed the credit check, but why would they run a uk check anyway?


 
Either the agent did not understand that you were a "southern irish" client or Tesco has for it's irish customers changed from the ICB to Experian Ireland which has recently started their "Experian Consumer Bureau Ireland". You can request your report from them [broken link removed].

I would call again and ask them to clarify before you pay Experian for the report. 

Have you tried using a 3V voucher (which is visa) for the tickets you want rather than applying for a new card?


----------



## mel.b (26 Feb 2011)

DublinTexas said:


> Either the agent did not understand that you were a "southern irish" client or Tesco has for it's irish customers changed from the ICB to Experian Ireland which has recently started their "Experian Consumer Bureau Ireland". You can request your report from them [broken link removed].
> 
> I would call again and ask them to clarify before you pay Experian for the report.
> 
> Have you tried using a 3V voucher (which is visa) for the tickets you want rather than applying for a new card?




I have just followed up with Tescos again and this time the operator said it was an ICB report that was ran. She did however tell me that she could see that there was nothing adverse from that and it appears to have be declined based on Tescos internal scoring and checks, but she could not tell me anything more. The only thing i can think of is that i have only been resident in Ireland for a bit over 3 years which was on the application.

Thanks for the Experian link...i had been hunting around for that and couldn't find it.

I will also follow up with the 3v card. I see O2 has started to promote some sort of prepaid visa card as well that may work.

Thanks,
Mel.b


----------



## johnstown (28 Feb 2011)

I too encountered problems with my Tesco CC application.  

I was originally with Halifax, so when they decided to leave the Irish market, I applied for a Tesco CC.  I was refused.  

I rang them and they told me I failed based of the Experian check.  I was a little taken aback by this, as I would have thought that I had an impeccable record (no loans, never ever had to pay interest on my CC etc). 

I asked Tesco would it be possible for someone to be refused because they were considered too low a risk (i.e unlikely to ever have to pay interest) and they said no.  

Anyhow, I ended up getting a little worried about the refusal and decided to run a ICB check on myself.  The score I got back seemed to be very good.  I sent this to Tesco, along with some other supporting documentation and they then approved me.  

From talking to a few other people, it just seems that Tesco finance is run very badly and they don't have a clue in there.


----------



## terrontress (1 Mar 2011)

When you apply for consumer finance, especially with UK companies, as well as your default likelihood they assess your profitability likelihood.

Someone who always has lots of savings and has never paid a penny in interest will cost a credit card company the cost of opening the account, account maintenance and the plastic card.

This might be why someone who has an impeccable record might be refused.


----------



## steph1 (1 Mar 2011)

Yes 02 money have a new visa card you just top up and use so at least you are not spending money you dont have.  I intend to get rid of my credit card and once paid off will be opting to use this one.  You have to buy the card in an o2 store at 4.99 and top up with a minimum of 20 euro and they will key in your details and then you will receive a letter with an activation code which you do online and then its set up.  There is a small fee for lodging money.  Have a look at the o2 website all the details are on there.


----------

